# Problem Viewing Videos on Dailymotion



## philrock99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,
I've had problems today viewing videos on Dailymotion - everytime I click on a video everything else on the screen loads fine but the video remains black with a message:-

Please Reload Page
Technical Difficulties have prevented this page from loading. Please reload page to watch

But no matter how many times I reload same message.

Could view vids on Saturday (i.e. 2 days ago) and don't think anything changed on my laptop except I downloaded the latest version of itunes...

Any ideas?


----------



## fooltocool (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have been the same problem for quite some months now. its only with dailymotion. 

I am using firefox 3.5.5 with adobe flash player 10.

I have no idea what the problem is but cant watch any videos on dailymotion smae message of reloading page appears


----------



## philrock99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah,
Well I've tried Firefox, Google Chrome, IE etc and nothing works - can't understand what happened as like I say it all worked on Saturday - now nothing.


----------



## martinlondonuk (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, I am in the exact same situation. Have tried Chrome and IE8 on Windows 7 Ultimate, and it does not want to play.

Flash and Java are OK as well.

Will keep you in the loop if I hear anything.


----------



## philrock99 (Dec 14, 2009)

I actually got a response from Dailymotion today saying that they were having server issues and once sorted I should be able to view again...

but seems a long time to fix!


----------

